# Standart Prosess Veterinary formulas--anybody used it successfully?



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.standardprocess.com/Veterinary-Formulas/Home
My little ACD was diagnosed with epilepsy last summer. She is spayed, seizures are rare so I decided not to put her on the meds just yet.However she has a whole list of very odd behaviors that are getting progressively worth(running around furniture and panting, hiding, digging, chewing, unpredictable on walks around people and other dogs and more--just to name a few) Basically she could behave as an unsocialized ,agressive dog at times and be her normal self, sweet and calm at other times . She gets a lot of physical activity so it's not a problem of the dog being bored.
One recommendation we got is to start using these Standart Process supplements and see what happens after 3 month. I'm willing to do whatever at this point but just curious if anyone had positive results or had ever used these suppplements before.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Natasha Keating said:


> http://www.standardprocess.com/Veterinary-Formulas/Home
> My little ACD was diagnosed with epilepsy last summer. She is spayed, seizures are rare so I decided not to put her on the meds just yet.However she has a whole list of very odd behaviors that are getting progressively worth(running around furniture and panting, hiding, digging, chewing, unpredictable on walks around people and other dogs and more--just to name a few) Basically she could behave as an unsocialized ,agressive dog at times and be her normal self, sweet and calm at other times . She gets a lot of physical activity so it's not a problem of the dog being bored.
> One recommendation we got is to start using these Standart Process supplements and see what happens after 3 month. I'm willing to do whatever at this point but just curious if anyone had positive results or had ever used these suppplements before.


What is it? The link is just their home page. What's the product and what's in it?


_
" .... she has a whole list of very odd behaviors that are getting progressively [worse] ... '_

Do you mean very recently? Do you know about the "aura" that can precede a seizure? Some of the behaviors cited as part of this aura in some dogs include restlessness, whining, pacing, panting, salivating, etc.

Is this a senior? That is, could there also be cognitive decline? 


PS
I'm not a health professional.


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

The dog is 3 years old. Always had been fed grain free diet, gets raw meat/bones, raw veggies.Had not been vaccinated after original puppy shots and rabies, of course. I do titers. all the tests were done, even the blood test was sent to Dr. Dodds to rule out the thyrod problems. Appears to be very healthy except for occasional seizures, 5 for sure since May.
Yes, I'm aware of the aura and the behaviors associated with epilepsy, it fits the general picture. I know that the med would take care of convalsions for sure but nobody could tell me if it would help with the behaviors.And I'm more concerned about these behaviors now.
The supplements that were recommended are
Canine Hepatic Support
Magnasium Lactate
Organically bound minerals


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Natasha Keating said:


> The dog is 3 years old. Always had been fed grain free diet, gets raw meat/bones, raw veggies.Had not been vaccinated after original puppy shots and rabies, of course. I do titers. all the tests were done, even the blood test was sent to Dr. Dodds to rule out the thyrod problems. Appears to be very healthy except for occasional seizures, 5 for sure since May.
> Yes, I'm aware of the aura and the behaviors associated with epilepsy, it fits the general picture. I know that the med would take care of convalsions for sure but nobody could tell me if it would help with the behaviors.And I'm more concerned about these behaviors now.
> The supplements that were recommended are
> Canine Hepatic Support
> ...


Gotcha. Do you have a link to the ingredients, particularly Canine Hepatic Support and the minerals?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Natasha:
My friend Tom Moorcroft uses these supplements for his dogs. In particular, his disaster SAR dog uses the thyroid supplement. It made a big difference for him. Pretty sure Tom is a supplier of the supplements as well (he's a doctor, and I believe they use the human formulations at his practice too). I'm sure he'd be happy to give you his opinion of the products.

Tom's email: [email protected]


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

thank you, Konnie . The supplements were recommended by the SP DVM l after reviewing the health history. 
I guess I just want to hear from real people that this stuff might work. Right now I have a very guarded prognosis with wait and see approach.


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Gotcha. Do you have a link to the ingredients, particularly Canine Hepatic Support and the minerals?


 No, I just have the supplement names at this point.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry to hear about the epilepsy diagnosis and sorry i can't help with anything on the med/supp side
but since you are also concerned with the behavior problems, can you elaborate on this part :
"She gets a lot of physical activity so it's not a problem of the dog being bored" ??? 

the amount of physical activity is not always what people think it is in terms of what it does for the dog mentally
- i have a lot of people come to me with problem behaviors that feel their dogs get plenty of exercise and physical activity. for a lot of high energy, driven dogs this is not enuff if the dog is not challenged mentally and made to use all its senses.
- and often when i ask them to show me how they actually play with the dog, they draw a blank ... because the dog has been put on "auto pilot", so to speak, and just turned loose to self indulge 
- even long walks, if done in the same areas, along the same routes, and at the same times, etc., can be less effective at stimulating the dog than ten minutes in a new environment doing HI energy interactive play/training

- as you can imagine, i stress that all play and all exercise should be as interactive as possible and should make the dog think while it is playing. millions of ways to do this but it does take some pre-planning ... all too often we get into robot mode and think the dog is getting enuff when it really isn't, and this can allow behavior issues to creep in ... especially true if the owner has a busy work schedule

as an example, i have a house dog that could easily run 20 miles a day and not "break a sweat" and i have to be REALLY careful that his mind and other senses get a work out, not just cardio and leg muscles ... but the same can be true for an ankle biter on a smaller scale
...i'm sure you've seen and heard a dog that is really puffing and chuffing when it is using its nose ....THAT is a perfect example of something you can set up to challenge your dog if he's a sniffer

not saying any of this applies to you, but i am saying it always CAN be applied to help with behavior issues, and often it helps a LOT 
- quality as well as quantity 

good luck


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Rick, I understand completely what you are saying.It's a valid point.
I should have written ' the dog is getting a lot of physical and mental activity" because she really does. I try my hardest to take her and my Doberman(which needs TONS of mental activity too) with me whenever I go places (grocery stores, school to pick up kids, Christmas shopping now etc) The ACD trained in agility, did conformation, she loves tracking(and you could hear her sniff)..All learning was done (and continues to be) through shaping, the dog has to think. She loves to tug and play with chuck it ball(with me or my daughter). Even if we are going in the back yard she expects to interact with me. 
The latest trick is teaching her to climb the ladder to the top bunk(my daughter is working on it


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Natasha Keating said:


> http://www.standardprocess.com/Veterinary-Formulas/Home
> My little ACD was diagnosed with epilepsy last summer. She is spayed, seizures are rare so I decided not to put her on the meds just yet.However she has a whole list of very odd behaviors that are getting progressively worth(running around furniture and panting, hiding, digging, chewing, unpredictable on walks around people and other dogs and more--just to name a few) Basically she could behave as an unsocialized ,agressive dog at times and be her normal self, sweet and calm at other times . She gets a lot of physical activity so it's not a problem of the dog being bored.
> One recommendation we got is to start using these Standart Process supplements and see what happens after 3 month. I'm willing to do whatever at this point but just curious if anyone had positive results or had ever used these suppplements before.


One of my club members with a BC diagnorsed with epilepsy had the same issues. Humans have different type of seizures. I don't know why the same wouldn't be true for dogs.

T


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

what do you mean? I didn't understand.
The med would take care of convulsions, the odd behaviors could be a results of electrical malfunction on the brain(different type of seizures?) but my vet was not sure if the med would help with those.
What did that club member ended updoing with the dog? Was it a younger or older dog?


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

OK, supplements are ordered, now just need to wait some more and see.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Natasha Keating said:


> what do you mean? I didn't understand.
> The med would take care of convulsions, the odd behaviors could be a results of electrical malfunction on the brain(different type of seizures?) but my vet was not sure if the med would help with those.
> What did that club member ended updoing with the dog? Was it a younger or older dog?


Hi:

I guess I'm not sure how the supplements will help the brain/neuro issues. I don't recall the dog's age. I wanna say 5-7. She had the diagnosis and would have episodes just as you would describe. Let me email her and get the particulars I've forgotton.

T


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks. I'm not sure how it will work either but at $1 per day for 45 days I'm willing to try.


----------

